# 1st kill with long bow



## PopeYngHtr (Sep 14, 2012)

I killed my first deer with my long bow the other night, she was a 125 lb doe and i killed her at 32 yards. 1 for 1 with my black widow, was almost as excited as my first deer ever!


----------



## aiken (Sep 14, 2012)

Way to go,  I have got them with a compound but not a trad bow yet.  I can only imagine the feeling you had at that moment.


----------



## ngabowhunter (Sep 14, 2012)

That's awesome. Congratulations.


----------



## rapid fire (Sep 15, 2012)

Good job.  That is one heck of a shot.


----------



## sawtooth (Sep 15, 2012)

Yep. Nice shootin.


----------



## whossbows (Sep 15, 2012)

good deal,aint nothin like it


----------



## OconeeDan (Sep 15, 2012)

Congratulations!


----------



## gurn (Sep 15, 2012)

Very good your shootin 100% !!


----------



## NavyDave (Sep 15, 2012)

Awesome!


----------



## robert carter (Sep 15, 2012)

Good deal and good shot.RC


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Sep 17, 2012)

mIkE


----------



## Al33 (Sep 17, 2012)

Good deal and congratulations!


----------



## Jayin J (Sep 17, 2012)

The first of many.....


----------



## TNGIRL (Sep 17, 2012)

Congrates!!!!!!


----------



## Bucky T (Sep 17, 2012)

Congrats!!!


----------



## stick-n-string (Sep 18, 2012)

Pictures man! Thats sounds like some good shooting!


----------



## Slasher (Sep 18, 2012)

Congrats!


----------



## charlie 2 arrow (Sep 20, 2012)

congrats!


----------



## earlthegoat2 (Sep 21, 2012)

Ttiwwp


----------



## johnweaver (Sep 21, 2012)

Way to go!!!


----------



## ChrisSpikes (Sep 25, 2012)

Good deal!  Great shot.


----------



## Tailfeather (Sep 25, 2012)

congrats!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Sep 26, 2012)

Congrats on your 1st long bow success of many more to come.


----------



## Blueridge (Sep 27, 2012)

congrats to you. Love them Widow's


----------



## Barry Duggan (Sep 27, 2012)

Good deal.


----------



## Skunkhound (Sep 27, 2012)

How'd I miss this post? Congrats on your first longbow kill, hope you have many more. Thirty two yards is about double my comfort zone, so extra congrats on the long shot.


----------

